# Leg Pain After C-Section



## Chabelamarie

Hi,

I had a C-Section 3 weeks ago. While at the hospital I started to have leg pain/discomfort on my right leg. The doctors performed ultrasounds on both legs to rule out a blood clot. A few days after returning home, I started to feel leg pain/discomfort on my left leg. It's hard to describe. I feels like localized mild pain on my calf and also like a shooting dull pain up my inner thigh into the left area of my pubic zone. I don't have any swelling or redness. The hypochondriac in me, still worries that it could be a blood clot. I'm scheduled to see my doctor at the end of the month, so I still have another 2 weeks to go.

I just wanted to know if anyone else has felt anything like this. Could it be nerve damage from the epidural (which was left in my back for almost 24 hours)?

I'm tired of fearing for the worse, because it is not letting me enjoy my newborn. Thaks for any responses!


----------



## Storm Bride

I didn't want to ignore your post, but I don't really have anything useful to say. I don't even remember if I've had anything like that with any of my sections, because I've had lots of strange, random aches and pains. Since they did the u/s, it seems unlikely that there's a clot, but...maybe you could move up your checkup?


----------



## TzippityDoulah

really, even though they ruled out a clot, I would request another visit/us... but leg pain like that can be VERY concerning and if you have a clot it's VERY dangerous. (I'm not one to get concerned easily... but that would REALLY scare me). I would be going back tomorrow to make sure... b/c in this case it's better safe than sorry.

if they rule it out, I would consider that it may be a nerve issue - which is alos very common with c/s (BTDT!) and it takes time to work out. I would make an appt asap to a goo chiropractor that works with pregnancy and PP moms. (it's important they know what they are doing with a PP body or they could hurt instead of help) and see if they have advise. sometimes scar tissue develops around thee scar and can cause pains elsehwere as our muscles are all linked to one another. my scar acts up to this day and I get lower back from it ... took me forever to figure that one out!


----------



## kitkat5505

I had the same thing after my last c/s and worried about a blood clot, but it went away after a few weeks. It wouldn't hurt to get it checked out again though, if you are worried.


----------



## murphysaangel

I second the chiro suggestion. I had numbness in my legs after my section, as well as horrible back spasms from the spinal (I could't even lie down it was so excruciating!) and for a few months afterwards I had so much trouble getting up after waking, it was like my legs were made of lead and wouldn't work properly. The chiropractor really, really helped.

Since you are post-op as well as post-partum, any good chiro will be sure to adjust you in a way that will not harm your incision site or healing reproductive organs. You probably won't even have to lie down. Maybe you could ask for referrals in your tribal area or if you are in the northeast PM me and I will see if I can help.

good luck!


----------



## legomom

It sounds like sciatica or a pinched nerve in your back could be a possiblilty. It could be coincidence or pregnancy related, maybe not connected to the section.


----------



## turtlewomyn

I would also guess a sciatic nerve issue. I have a herniated disc and my first big flare up with it was in November which also coincided with an ectopic pregnancy that went undiagnosed (because of the back pain, they weren't focusing on the pregnancy). I ended up with emergency surgery through my c-section scar. At first my sciatic pain went away (because I was resting post surgery) but then by my first post operative check up it was back, and I was freaking out about blood clots. I would double check to make sure that it isn't clots. However, once that is looked at again, you could either go see a chiropractor, or check with your primary care provider about looking into a more medical route if you desire. I have done both. I see a chiro every two weeks or so. I also had an MRI done (found the herniated disc) and have seen a pain management doctor. At this point he isn't doing anything for me, but if things get back to where they were in November (so painful I could not walk) I might go back to him for steroid injections. Right now the chiro, icing, and yoga seem to be doing the trick.


----------



## AllyRae

Quote:


Originally Posted by *legomom* 
It sounds like sciatica or a pinched nerve in your back could be a possiblilty. It could be coincidence or pregnancy related, maybe not connected to the section.

That's what I was thinking... I have a disorder that makes it more likely to clot, so when I felt leg pain about 6 weeks after my c-section (right leg first, and then left leg a week or so later) I had a bilateral doppler done on my legs to rule out clots (my doctors are very careful because of my clot risk). There were no clots, but I likely have damaged/compressed nerves on both sides. I had horrible sciatica during pregnancy and it looks it never went away.


----------



## gininunez

yes, I had a c-section two months ago and I still have the pain inside by butt like a damage nerve and goes down on to my left leg, I also feel back pain, which I never had before. It happens occasionally, not all the time, but when I walk a lot, like if I go to the mall, usually I start to have the pain, also I can't bend and have my knee in the floor cause I feel a nerve moving like an electric shot. Unfortunately, I never made it to my last visit with the doctor, I will call to see if this is normal.


----------

